# LC-Power LC-CC-120-LiCo drosseln



## subdiff (10. November 2015)

Hab hier ein ASRock FM2A88X-ITX+ zusammen mit der LC-Power Wasserkühlung geradezusammengebaut (CPU: X4 860K). Erste Himmelsbotschaft war natürlich, dass dieses Mainboard keine Backplate unterstützt. Nichtmal die Schrauben gingen durch das Board. Hab jetzt aber mit mehreren Muttern, Unterlegscheiben und den Schrauben für Intel-Boards das Ding trotzdem montiert.

Nächstes Problem war, dass das Mainboard keinen 3-Pin Lüfter Anschluss hat, sondern nur zwei 4-Pin. Ich hatte die Pumpe zuerst am zweiten 4-Pin dran, aber laut Bios lief sie durchgehend auf über 6000 RPM, und so hörte sie sich auch an. Runterregeln ließe sie sich in dem Fall natürlich auch nicht. Habe die Pumpe jetzt direkt an einer 5V Line der PSU dran. Hört sich schon deutlich besser an und im Idle auf dem Desktop ist sie aktuell bei 40°C laut Temp.überwachung. Aber ein leichtes Surren ist immer noch zu hören.

Spricht etwas gegen diese Vorgehensweise? Kann ich die Pumpe auch an einer 3V Line betreiben um die Betriebstemperatur noch weiter zu senken?

EDIT: Hab jetzt mal noch den Drehzahldraht an das Mainboard wieder angeschlossen (dabei aber weiter über 5V von PSU) und die Pumpe läuft noch immer bei 3900RPM. Ist das nicht immer noch ziemlich viel?

EDIT2: Ok, also 3,3V sind ganz klar zu wenig. Hatte es gerade ausprobiert, LED der Pumpe ging zwar an (also richtig angeschlossen), aber keine Drezahl im Bios und CPU-Temp stieg sofort stark an weshalb ich gleich wieder abgeschaltet hab.

EDIT3: Hatte jetzt mal Prime95 ne Stunde lang durchlaufen lassen und hat sich jetzt auf 50°C bei 1000 Lüfter-RPM eingependelt. Finde dasziemlich gut. Würde die Pumpe gern noch etwas weiter drosseln, aber weiß nicht wie. Irgendwas zwischen 3,3V und 5V müsste es halt sein.


----------



## blmw911 (8. Dezember 2015)

Hi subdiff,

und gibt es mitterweile Neuigkeiten zum drosseln?

Ich habe mir ebenfalls am Wochenende diese WaKü eingebaut. Leider habe ich ebenso ein extrem nerviges und lautes hochfrequentes Piepen der Pumpe bei 12V.
Nach drosseln auf 5V ist die Pumpe zunächst kaum höhrbar gewesen. Allerdings höre ich seit gestern ein komisches Klackern. Ich weiss noch nicht ob es vom Lüfter oder von der Pumpe kommt.
Möglicherweise sind unsere Pumpen ja auch defekt?!
In diesem Review
https://www.computerforum.de/thread...20-LiCo-AIO-Wasserkühler-zum-Schnäppchenpreis
verschwindet das Geräusch, sobald die Pumpe senkrecht verbaut wird. Ich habe allerdings alle möglichen Winkel ausprobiert, das Geräusch verschwindet bei 12V nicht.

Bin jedenfalls am überlegen ob ich das Teil zurücksende, im Moment hält mich nur der aufwand davon ab wieder mein komplettes Mainboard auszubauen...

Edit: Falls Luft im System wäre, würden die Pumpen doch ebenfalls zu schnell und laut laufen oder? Aber selber nachfüllen darf man ja bei den AIO Waküs nicht...


----------



## blmw911 (10. Dezember 2015)

So hab es selbst ausprobiert.

Ich habe die Pumpe an mein Labornetzteil, mit einstellbarer Spannung, angeschlossen. (Warum bin ich da nicht gleich drauf gekommen)
Jedenfalls das Piepen geht nicht weg, unter 10V habe ich dafür aber noch ein zusätzliches klackern.
Wird die Spannung unter 5V geregelt, so stoppt die Pumpe irgendwo um die 4V spontan und läuft auch nicht mehr an. Ich denke das die Pumpe auf min. 5V ausgelegt ist. Auch alle Lüftersteuerungen für den PC und alle regelbaren 3PIN  Anschlüsse am Mainboard liefern nie weniger.
Jedenfalls scheint dies die mindest Spannung zu sein. Der Piepton hat sich von 4.5V zu 5V sowieso kaum verändert.

Also kein weiteres drosseln sinnvoll. An 5V laufen lassen und gut ist.
Das klackern konnte ich noch etwas reduzieren mit diesem Trick
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcgVzf2tsjI

weg ist es leider nicht.

Hätte ich mal lieber eine bessere AIO gekauft... aber wenigstens hört man am klackern schön das die Pumpe läuft 
grüße


----------



## FlyingPC (10. Dezember 2015)

Kannst du sie noch zurück geben?


----------



## blmw911 (13. Dezember 2015)

Bin leider zu faul das Teil wieder auszubauen.

Meist sitz ich mit Kopfhörern am PC, da interessiert mich die Lautstärke sowieso nicht. Und hab das ganze jetzt auch auf ein erträgliches Niveau gebracht. Ich würd das Teil allerdings keinem Empfehlen.
Allerdings sollen die Pumpen der anderen AIO z.T. auch klackern und Geräusche machen.

Leiser als der Boxed Kühler is es jetzt zumindest mal.

grüße


----------

